# New here



## charlie (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi, I'm Charlie. I just found this forum and thought I'd introduce myself. I've been making low-budget haunts in my yard/garage for about 10 or so years now. I hope to upload some images and videos to share shortly.

charlie


----------



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Welcome, charlie! Glad to have you here.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum Charlie. Glad to have ya aboard!


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Welcome!
You're bound to like it here!
.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to your new hangout! We love low-budget props.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Low budgets are us.


You will like it here. We will like you being here.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hey charlie hell o & welcome , your going to love it here


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Did I hear pics and videos?!?!?! YAY!!!! We love pics and videos... hehe... Welcome Charlie!!!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Ahhhh.....we love low budget here.

Can't wait to steal..... er um..... borrow your ideas.:devil: 

Welcome to the forum. We are a fiendly bunch. LOL!


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Welcome welcome, we love the pics and it's great to have you on the forum!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Welcome, Cheap props R us.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Welcome to our side of heck.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome aboard Charlie


----------



## Lakeside Haunt (May 31, 2007)

Welcome Charlie If you need anything just scream.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome. We love fellow haunters.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome to the Best Dang Forum Around!
Jump right in, only a few bite! hehe!


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome Charlie!! Some of the folks here (myself included) make Low budget props a real art form. I have a hard time paying even for simple sheet foam. Instead, I scour trash cans for old electronic box styrofoam to make into my props... Cant get much chaper than that.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

yay! another victim!


----------



## The Mortician (Sep 8, 2006)

I always look forward to seeing how others spin similar ideas


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! I do low budget too; that way I can build MORE!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Hi ya Chuck! Looking forward to your posts.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Well i guess welcome seems redundant so ill say....HI THERE and i havent really done a whole lot of low budget props. I spend alot, WAY too much infact and never seem to have enough money or time for all of this. I love the peeps here they rock and they have THE best ideas out there for saving money or doing something yourself and believe me they are always around to encourage you or help you figure something out. Damn i sound like i should be getting paid for this dont i?? Hope you have a good time, cant wait to see your pictures.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Good job turtle....you earn this week's paycheck! Right?


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome Charlie, I'll be looking forward to those pics.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome to the madness!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Hey Charlie! heck yeah.....low budget is the way to go! I noticed you are from Cincy....there is a haunt group that meets in Wilmington every so often....you are more than welcome to join us whenever to make some really cool props. (check out events and gatherings for a southwest Ohio haunters thread)


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Chuck!!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

were counting on you charlie
the pressure's on! Just kidding welcome


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome


----------



## Death Master (Jul 1, 2007)

Welcome Charlie


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Greetings and welcome


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

glad to see you've found the forum, it's a great resource.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Fresh Meat...we are hungry
need pics
need videos
Howdy-Glad you are here


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Welcome and we look foward to the images and videos, we love them!


----------

